# F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero



## sTanilein (31. Oktober 2014)

*F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*

Guten Tag,

ich bin am verzweifeln. Ich habe mir ein neues System zugelegt 4790k, VII Hero und F3-2400C10D-8GTX

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich den Ram einfach nicht höher als 1333 zum laufen bringe. Sobald ich über 1333 gehe kommt wenn er windows laden will das er kernel.dll und andere nicht findet. Sobald ich es auf 1333 stelle funktioniert alles einwandfrei.

Der XMP Modus bringt auch nix. Wenn ich den einstelle Komme ich nicht mal mehr ins BIOS. Dann muss ich den "MemOk" button auf dem Mainboard drücken damit er den Ram dann auf 1066 stellt. Damit komme ich dann wieder ins BIOS und kann ihn auf 1333 hochstellen.

Das MB habe ich schon ausgetauscht und auch den Ram habe ich mit einem 8GB TeamGroup Xtreem Vulcan DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9-9-9-24 Dual Kit ausgetauscht und auch mit dem RAM startet er nur bis max 1333.

Das MB hat die neuste Firmware drauf.

Mfg

sTanilein


----------



## hornhautman (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*

Schon mal versucht, ein XMP-Profil zu laden im Bios? (XMP-1200MHz) Dann sollte es laufen! 

Ah sorry, nicht richtig gelesen...

In die richtigen Steckplätze gesteckt?


----------



## sTanilein (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*

Sind in den roten Steckplätzen. Laut handbuch sind das die bevorzugten. Also a2 b2. Schwarz a1 b1 ist frei. Kann die auch schlecht in die schwarzen stecken da der macho etwas breit ist

update: so habs nun in den schwarzen mit allen einstellungen probiert und es funktioniert genauso wenig


----------



## sTanilein (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*

So habe mal Screenshots gemacht.

Bild1: Nach MemOK drücken wenn der pc nicht mehr ins BIOS kommt.
Bild 2:*Auto* Da stellt er den ram auf 1600 damit kann er kein windows laden. dort kommen diese besagten kernel.dll error etc
Bild 3:*Auto1333* Da habe ich es auf Auto stehen und stelle manuell den Speichertakt auf 1333. Damit läuft er stabil
Bild 4/5:*XMP-1 und 2* Damit komme ich nichtmal ins BIOS. Der PC startet andauernd neu.


----------



## sTanilein (31. Oktober 2014)

*AW: F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*

ok gerade bluescreen gehabt mit 1333mhz..


----------



## RafaelSchnabel (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*

Ich hab ein Ähnliches Problem Auch mit Dem  Asus VII Hero und  G.Skill Trident X F3-2400C10D-16GTX. Das is ein Kid mit 2 8GB Riegel. Wenn ich Beide Rigel Drin hab (Rot und Rot) auch bei mir sobald ich manuell oder auch übers XMP Auf die 2400 oder zumindest über die 1333 Gehe Zickt Das System Bluescreen mal einfach aus lässt sich nimmer starten is in nem Blind Modus und Gibt mal fahler aus mal nicht wenn ich nur Einen 8 ter Rigel Drin hab läuft es bisher übers XMP Stabil. System is Win 7 64 bit.  Habt ihr ne Idee? Dachte bis ich den Beitrag gelesen habe eigentlich das es an einem der beiden Ram Steine liegt aber irgendwo scheint es ja was anderes zu sein. Und laut Asus Liste sind die G.Skill Modelle alle Kompatibel zu diesem Board.


----------



## True Monkey (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*



> So habe mal Screenshots gemacht.



Daran erkenne ich das deine CPU nicht @stock läuft sondern übertaktet ist 

CPU Core Ratio bitte einmal auf "Auto" stellen und erneut testen


----------



## RafaelSchnabel (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*

Hatt er Das Board Übertacktet Im auto Modus auf 4400 Kleinere Einstellung Gibt es nicht Kannst noch bis 4800 Manuell Hoch schrauben. Wie du aber Siehst Fährt er Mit den 4000 Genau Wie bei mir auch....


----------



## True Monkey (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*

^^

kurz zur Erklärung 

Ohne OC taktet diese CPU mit folgenden Stufen 

Last auf alle Kerne ....4,2 Ghz 
last auf 3 Kerne 4,3 Ghz  
Last auf 1-2 Kerne 4,4 Ghz 

Bei seinem Board ist in den Default Einstellungen *"sync all cores "* aktiviert was zum einen dazu führt das seine CPU mit allen Kernen auf den höhsten turbotakt geht und zum andern die Vid von 4,4 ghz genommen wird.

Und um die rams zu testen sollte sein sys schon @ stock sein


----------



## RafaelSchnabel (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*

Ja Hat Aber an sich ja auch mit dem Problem Nix zu tun weil bei mir läuft das ganze ja mit dem einen 8ter riegel bisher stabil ich bekomme die Probleme erst wenn ich den 2ten dazu stecke. Bei selber Einstellung! Irgendwie muss es an was anderem liegen...


----------



## True Monkey (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*

^^das hat eine ganze menge damit zu tun denn der Ram Controller sitzt in der CPU.

und zu deinem zweiten riegel ...... ein Riegel belastet den Controller weniger wie zwei.
Wundert mich nicht das einer funzt und bei gleichen Einstellungen zwei nicht ....ist normal wenn die SA Voltage zu gering ist.

Aber bevor wir hier im Brei rumrühren ...Default Setting laden ...Core Ratio auf Auto ...und dann erst mal testen


----------



## RafaelSchnabel (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*

Alles schon Passiert Mit beiden Rigeln Keine Chance. Aber Wozu Schreibe Ich als Hersteller (Asus) Ich Kann Dieses Kid Verwenden und Sogar Noch die Grösseren also auch die 4x4 und die 4x8 wenn ich dann anschließend Alle Einstellungen auf minimal last stellen muss damit es überhaut Funzt macht für mich keinen sin..

PS. Der Eine 8ter Rigel Läuft inzwischen seid 7 Stunden ohne Problem Mit 2400 Mit systehm auf vollast und lasse nebenher noch ein Speicher Belastungsprogramm mit laufen was dauerhaft 30 % Leistung auf Prozessor und 45% auf Arbeitsspeicher gibt. Und bisher kein Mucken...


----------



## True Monkey (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*

^^ich will ja nichts sagen ....aber genau das Asus Gene/Hero/ Ranger habe ich jetzt schon über 20x verkauft mit besagten 2400er G Skill

Ich verwende auch die 2666 und 2800er und allesamt funzen 

Welche Bios Version hat dein Board ?


----------



## RafaelSchnabel (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*

Deswegen Ja auch meine Verwunderung beim Kumpel läuft es auch einwandfrei selbe Konfiguration Bios Kuck ich schnell nach mom Gleich im PS


----------



## RafaelSchnabel (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*

Ok das is schonmal ne sache gibt scheinbar 3 neuere bios versionen als die die auf dem board selber sind is die 0904 und es gibt jetzt laut asusu die 1020 und die 2012 version wobei ich und das geb ich zu da mein english nicht das beste is bisher noch nicht raus bekommen habe wie ich das flashen kann das bios...


----------



## True Monkey (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*

Ist ganz easy 

Nimm das Asus Tool in win (Asus Update ist bei AI Suite bei )

zieh das Bios (2012)
Mainboards - MAXIMUS VII RANGER - ASUS

Entpacken und dann beim Asus tool flashen von Datei wählen und das entpackte Bios als zieldatei angeben 
Rest erklärt sich von selbst


----------



## RafaelSchnabel (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*

Ok danke erstmal Teste ich jetzt mal mit dem neuen bios


----------



## RafaelSchnabel (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*

Ja Lustig AI Suite Läst sich nicht installieren weder als Download Version von Asus selbst noch von der mitgelieferten cd.... Ich bekomme gleich das Kotzen...


----------



## True Monkey (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*

Intel Management Engine Interface  installiert ? (Auf der CD )

Oder hier unter Chipset 
Mainboards - MAXIMUS VII RANGER - ASUS

Hast du Win 7 ? 
Wenn ja SP1 installiert ?
Windows 7 - SP1 (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP


----------



## RafaelSchnabel (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*

Beides Hab Aktuelle Version Alle Updates Gefahren Interface hab ich nun nochmal drüber Installiert bringt auch nix er startet AI instalation einfach nicht weder von cd noch download Version von asus Homepage

Er Gibt Aber auch keine fehler meldung aus es sei den ich STarte nach dem ich die instalation gestartet habe neu dann meldet er einen Pfad fehler

ICH HASSE ZICKEN ALS RECHNER!!!


----------



## True Monkey (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*

Zieh mal eine ältere Version von AI Suite ...Version 1.00.79    


Vllt funzt die neuere wegen des alten bios nicht


----------



## RafaelSchnabel (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*

Nop... Auch das Klappt nicht....


----------



## RafaelSchnabel (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*

Ich versuchs grade mal manuell mit nem Bootfähigem USB stick

Nee das wird auch nix ...

Ok Ich verzweifle Gleich kann doch net Wahr sein Muss doch zu instalieren sein...

SO ich machs jetzt auf die harte Tur ich lad mir alle aktuellen sachen von der hompage runter schmeiss sie auf meine platte und instaliere windof neu...

Jetzt Wir Windows neu aufspielen schon zum akt ich hoffe ich bin bis morgen endlich Fertig...


----------



## RafaelSchnabel (31. Dezember 2014)

*AW: F3-2400C10D-8GTX läuft nur auf 1333 VII Hero*

So ich hab nun Windoof 7 Neu installiert Hab das Problem mit ai suite  auch gelöst und bios upgedatet nachdem ich den zweiten Rigel wieder rein hab Spint das System wieder rum wenn ich nun den einen speicher gegen den anderen tausche gibt es da auch Probleme also ist aus dem Kid der eine speicher scheinbar defekt. Was ich nun bei dem funktionsfähigen nicht verstehe ist das er mir mit 1333 angezeigt wird ich kann zwar auf 2400 rauf schrauben und er bleibt stabil aber warum erkennt das Board den speicher nicht automatisch mit 2400?

Danke aber dennoch für die bisherige Hilfe nun muss ich mich mit Conrad auseinander setzen den ich sehe es nicht ein jetzt 3 Wochen zu warten bis der speicher ausgetauscht werden kann weil er nicht lieferbar ist... also mal kucken vielleicht tauschen die mir auch nur den einen...


----------

